# Macna



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

The draft program schedule for MACNA has been posted. It looks like a great convention.

http://www.macnaxvii.com/


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

man, i wish it was on the west coast, i hope it will be soon


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

Meanwhile, come to DC! You can get a flight into Washington National (DCA) and take the metro to the hotel for less than $4.00.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice list of speakers, as usual. 
I hope they can manage them all this time; It's annoying to go to MACNA only to find that the guy you went to hear had his presentation cancelled. I'm also kinda irked about the way they've made it so that the attendees have to choose between events, and then pay big bucks for a tape of whatever they had to miss. No, scratch that, I'm not irked, I'm angered. The arrangements lately have been poor, and the tapes should be included in the price if they can't figure out how to let the attendees actually SEE all of what they came and paid for. Also, whose bright idea was it to put the last one in BOSTON on Sept 11th last year? HellOOooo, Logan Airport on a red alert day? Morons.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Boston was ummm interesting.

I'll leave it at that and let sleeping dogs lie. But OlSalt didn't touch on half of it !

I'm hoping to be going to DC this year, although finances may be dictating otherwise 

(Last year I was my club's "officially sponsored" attendee, but that was just the cost of the 3 day pass, not the flight\hotel, since I live just outside Boston - I don't think we'll be doing that this year)

But as I was saying - it does sound like an awesome weekend, and I am hoping to be there ! Last year I not only met alot of the people in the industry, but alot of the people I've met in online forums like this one as well. Its always cool to "meet" somebody in person that you've been talking with for years online.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, that does rock.


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

Well, I'll certainly be there. I've been asked to do a workshop for teachers on designing educational programs around maintaining a tank in the classroom.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

Very cool (the teachers workshop).

I really like how they arranged some of the speakers to have solo time slots (I guess its impossible to have that many speakers in 3 days and not overlap at least some) and how they delineated the other speakers into groups of programs.


----------

